# Buying Incontinence Care Products - Help Pls



## redroseman (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone know how to get hold of Incontinence Care products without having to visit the chemist or supermarket? In the UK you can order online and get private delivery. Anything like that in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

redroseman said:


> Does anyone know how to get hold of Incontinence Care products without having to visit the chemist or supermarket? In the UK you can order online and get private delivery. Anything like that in Spain?


google.es came up with tons - this was at the top

Productos para incontinencia | PRECIOS BARATOS|Comprar en Tienda Online de Venta por Internet. Ortopedia y Parafarmacia


----------

